# request for info zenbot cnc



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello folks

Looks like I have bought a dud, as no one in router land appears to own this beasty.

A lesson learned I should have done some proper research before buying.
, still in the scheme of things its no big deal, its quite heavy im sure I can use in glue ups

Sorry to have wasted anyones time.

Regards Jockaneese


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jockaneese said:


> Hello folks
> 
> Looks like I have bought a dud, as no one in router land appears to own this beasty.
> 
> ...


Check out this site to see if they can help you..

Zenbot CNC Routers


----------



## scotsman (Oct 17, 2011)

*Zenbot info request*

Hi James

thank you very much for your assistance, i will check it out and hopefully move forward as the machine has not turned a wheel since i purchased it.

As we say in Scotland awe-ra-best.

Jockaneese.


----------

